# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  $13.5 Million in Crypto Stolen From Token Platform Bancor

## Zippyjuan

https://www.coindesk.com/token-platf...curity-breach/




> Token creation platform Bancor has gone offline following a "security breach" that took place Monday morning that saw the platform lose millions of dollars worth of cryptocurrency.
> 
> Bancor posted on Twitter that it took its platform offline following the security incident, stating that "no user wallets were compromised."
> 
> "To complete the investigation, we have moved to maintenance and will be releasing a more detailed report shortly. We look forward to being back online as soon as possible." A spokesperson for Bancor confirmed the incident when reached by email.
> 
> Nate Hindman, Bancor's head of communications, told CoinDesk that while the team had been able to block the transfer of an estimated 2.5 million BNT tokens – worth an additional $10 million – it wasn't able to do so for approximately 25,000 ETH – worth about $12.5 million – as well as almost 230 million NPXS tokens (worth roughly $1 million total).
> 
> All told, the company lost roughly $13.5 million in the hack, according to a follow-up statement.
> ...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty



----------

